# Troy Hudson next year?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

What do you guys think his role on the team will be? After the playoffs you would think starting PG, but now they have Cassell so I'm thinking he will just provide a spark off the bench.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, t-hud will be the spark off the bench. and i beleive that flip saunders said that there will be plenty of times when both cassell and hudson will be on the floor at the same time. so he can do a little back-up SG too, which is good since i am not totally sold on hoiberg. ( i hope i am wrong about the mayor though)


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I really think he should be startin before Cassell..I mean Cassell is a great PG and everything but Hudson needs PT and he should be startin and they should trade Cassell maybe for a future pick..


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

We need Hudson on our bench this year, i would say.

A pick? Though Cassell for Utah's first rounder would be interesting. Cassell and Clark replacing 02-03 Stockton and malone. Not bad.

Okafor and KG? Or even Howard? :drool:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah, Hudson has proved he should start, and they really need a _pass_ first PG starting, which Hudson is, and Cassell is a shoot first PG.

But I still like the idea of Troy Hudson backing up Cassell, and Sprewell at the 1 & 2.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

this guy has proven that he is a person that can really play at this level without being drafted. hud can learn a lot from cassell. i wonder if any of u remember when hud was with the magic, he almost won 6th man of the year, i believe williamson ended up winning it that year. hud feeds off the player in front of him, he knows that he can probably be a starter almost anywhere else but with him on the bench, we get a lot more depth. cassell would be a horrible player off the bench because he refuses to come off the bench and isnt as explosive as hudson. cassell would be the next mark jackson from the jazz, walking the ball up court, passin to a post player. but with hudson off the bench, we can have kg, cassell, wally, and spree on the bench and still have someone that can score


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

I see T-Hud being the next Vinnie Johnson. He will come off the bench, dump in 10-15 points and sit back down. As you saw last year, he would seem to tire in the second and fourth quarters. I love T-Hud and look forward to his spark off the bench.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

in some cases i'd like to see t-hud and cassell start in the backcourt. t-hud over wally when we play those teams that like to play small. i don't want to spark debate. and if those teams don't happen to start the small lineups...than it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> in some cases i'd like to see t-hud and cassell start in the backcourt. t-hud over wally when we play those teams that like to play small. i don't want to spark debate. and if those teams don't happen to start the small lineups...than it's fine the way it is.


I think Hudson is a great spark off the bench. The energy he brings will be great to have midway through the first quarter, when the starters are beginning to tire. 

However, T-Hud and Cassell will see TONS of time together in backcourt, especially against teams like Sacramento (Jackson and Bibby) and Dallas (Nash and Van Exel). But notice that even though these "small lineup" guard combos are proven to be effective for Dallas and Sac-Town, neither team starts two PG's. 

Cassell and Hudson won't start together in the backcourt, but will probably finish many games together.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Small-ball

Cassell
Hudson
Spree or Wally
KG
Madsen

If I'm not mistaken. Much better.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Hudson backing Cassell up. 

They'll definitely be playing together in the same backcourt often, during games (but not starting).. In that case, Cassell will move up to the 2 spot with Troy filling in as the point.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Yeah, Hudson has proved he should start, and they really need a _pass_ first PG starting, which Hudson is


:laugh: Are you kidding? Hudson is one of the biggest shoot-first PGs in the NBA.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well, he shoots, especially when Flip asks him too, but he can pass a lot. Didn't he lead the league in assists for like a month?


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Well, he shoots, especially when Flip asks him too, but he can pass a lot. Didn't he lead the league in assists for like a month?


Yeah, he was dishing out a lot of dimes during the last quarter of the season. He had like 10+ assists 3 or 4 games in a row. I would put Troy as a "Pass when I'm feelin' it and dish it off to the open man" kind of PG.


----------



## ctownsuper (Jul 8, 2003)

*T Hud*

is the biggest shoot first PG in the NBA (AI plays 2). Period.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hudson is not buddy, there is a couple guys like stephon marbury, steve francis


----------

